# Eclipse-Newsletter



## bronks (29. Apr 2008)

Hi!

Kann man auf www.eclipse.org irgendwo einen Newsletter abonieren? Wo?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## Wildcard (29. Apr 2008)

Die Seite macht leider Probleme, daher kann ich keine Links anbieten, aber es gibt diverse Newsgroups und Mailing Listen.


----------



## Jockel (30. Apr 2008)

Zwar kein Newsletter, aber ggf. für dich interessant: http://www.planeteclipse.org/planet/


----------

